# Cable alimentation iBook bientôt mort



## Limonaire (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Le câble qui permet de recharger la batterie mon iBook est bientôt mort : le fil se dénude et il se crée des faux contacts. Où puis-je en acheter un pour le remplacer ? j'ai cherché sur l'Apple Store mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé.

Merci d'avance pou votre aide.


----------



## stephmac (9 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir,

Une bonne adresse pour trouver ta solution chez Macway.
voici le lien pour la page:
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/88/accessoires/91/alimentation/199/adaptateur-secteur.html


bonne chance

stephane


----------



## Limonaire (9 Décembre 2007)

Merci du tuyau !


----------



## CBi (9 Décembre 2007)

Aussi jeter un coup d'oeil sur eBay, où on trouve parfois des cables vendus indépendamment des blocs d'alimentation, ou ici pour un cordon d'origine.


----------

